# Neutering



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, just recently I have been thinking of having Freddy neutered and I think I have finally got my husband on side, but I wondered if anyone could tell me what to expect. 

The things I would like to know are:
How long does it take (is he likely to be in all day or just a few hours)?
What can I expect Freddy to be like afterwards?
Can he go for walks? and if not how long do I have to wait?
How long does it take for him to recover?

Are there any negatives that any owners have found since having their dog neutered?

Just read this back and I sound like a right worrier (which I am I guess!) but Freddy is my first dog and I want to be sure I am doing the right thing, as I am the one who is pushing this idea through.

Oh! one last thing - do you think I have left it too late as Freddy is now 18 months old?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

baking mama said:


> Well, just recently I have been thinking of having Freddy neutered and I think I have finally got my husband on side, but I wondered if anyone could tell me what to expect.
> 
> The things I would like to know are:
> How long does it take (is he likely to be in all day or just a few hours)?
> ...


Hope that helps x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

What age do you think is best Lola??


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

i have just had Ollie done after much soul searching he was 17months , mainly because he had started marking and had done it in a holiday home we rented , 
Iagree with all of the above ollie was in and out in 6 hours a bit sleepy but fine ,just had to stop him jumpin up . He has stopped marking ,his appetite has increased and his personality has changed i think but we have reverted back to some basic training.
i am glad we had him done x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

personally for castration i think it depends very much on the dog/owner. Between 6-10 months i feel is ideal.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lilaclynda said:


> i have just had Ollie done after much soul searching he was 17months , mainly because he had started marking and had done it in a holiday home we rented ,
> Iagree with all of the above ollie was in and out in 6 hours a bit sleepy but fine ,just had to stop him jumpin up . He has stopped marking ,his appetite has increased and his personality has changed i think but we have reverted back to some basic training.
> i am glad we had him done x


At what age did Ollie start marking? This was always my biggest worry about getting a dog over a bitch. an't get Obi done for another 4months or so....


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

lilaclynda said:


> i have just had Ollie done after much soul searching he was 17months , mainly because he had started marking and had done it in a holiday home we rented ,
> Iagree with all of the above ollie was in and out in 6 hours a bit sleepy but fine ,just had to stop him jumpin up . He has stopped marking ,his appetite has increased and his personality has changed i think but we have reverted back to some basic training.
> i am glad we had him done x


Wanted to say "thanks" for your comments but I couldnt find the "thanks" button! Its interesting that you say that about marking, Freddy marks all the time on our walks, every 2 minutes or so! Sometimes, nothing comes out and he still raises his leg! 

In what way do you think Ollie's personality changed? and can I ask when you noticed a difference. x


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> At what age did Ollie start marking? This was always my biggest worry about getting a dog over a bitch. an't get Obi done for another 4months or so....


ollie was marking out on walks every 2 mins , he first did it when my son moved into his new house which would have been at about 14mnths ,we didnt know what it was lol and then he did it again and we caught him . we went on holiday and rented a hoouse the 1st thing he did was mark and did it twice
thats what made my mind up ,it wasnt a 100% that that would stop it as apparently its learned behavior however he doesnt even mark on his walk now perhaps once a walk xx lynda


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

baking mama said:


> Wanted to say "thanks" for your comments but I couldnt find the "thanks" button! Its interesting that you say that about marking, Freddy marks all the time on our walks, every 2 minutes or so! Sometimes, nothing comes out and he still raises his leg!
> 
> In what way do you think Ollie's personality changed? and can I ask when you noticed a difference. x


hi Natasha 
He just seems more food driven all the time and seems a bit more attention seeking,hes gone back to chewing shoes and pinching things and he has a dominent pawing thing going on ,its hard to explain i posted a thread on it for help if you can find it . HES still lovely and cuddly and all good really 

xxlynda


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

lilaclynda said:


> hi Natasha
> He just seems more food driven all the time and seems a bit more attention seeking,hes gone back to chewing shoes and pinching things and he has a dominent pawing thing going on ,its hard to explain i posted a thread on it for help if you can find it . HES still lovely and cuddly and all good really
> 
> xxlynda


Hi Lynda, found your other threads. Many thanks x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

OK - apologies in advance for resurrecting an old thread 

I love this forum because I search and find answers to question I have, I was looking for some information on castration and this thread has helped perfectly!

We have been holding off on having Archie "done". But feel that we now need to investigate this further. At almost 7 months old, do you think he's about the right age to have this done?

Also, I see that some of the lovely people on here have recently had their boys & girls neutered. Have you noticed any changes in personality?

Thanks again for all your support


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan was done at 8 months. He was jumping around and lively from the time I picked him up from the vets. The worse thing was the buster collar which he hated, so for the first few days I took it off during the day when he was under constant supervision and only put it on at night or when I had to leave him unsupervised. He never showed any interest in licking or biting the wound, so after about 3-4 days I left it off altogether. It was horrible not being able to walk him properly for 10 days, but apart from that, he sailed through the whole thing. His behaviour was completely unaffected but he did put on a lot of weight. I think the op coincided with the time when his food should have been reduced from puppy to adult quantity and I was a bit slow to cotton on to that. But he lost it again really fast and I've had no weight problems since.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I had Monty done at 18 months because I was on the fence after reading both pro's and con's.

He didn't put on any weight and to be honest he wasn't showing any roaming or marking beforehand. Not sure if related but he has become more nervous and DA since we had him done.

A bit more info can be found on our cockapoo Owners website - especially the link:

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_spaying_neutering.html


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Dylan was done at 8 months. He was jumping around and lively from the time I picked him up from the vets. The worse thing was the buster collar which he hated, so for the first few days I took it off during the day when he was under constant supervision and only put it on at night or when I had to leave him unsupervised. He never showed any interest in licking or biting the wound, so after about 3-4 days I left it off altogether. It was horrible not being able to walk him properly for 10 days, but apart from that, he sailed through the whole thing. His behaviour was completely unaffected but he did put on a lot of weight. I think the op coincided with the time when his food should have been reduced from puppy to adult quantity and I was a bit slow to cotton on to that. But he lost it again really fast and I've had no weight problems since.



Thanks Helen - this is really useful. Archie is a very lively puppy and I'd hate for him to lose that energy and lust for life


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I had Monty done at 18 months because I was on the fence after reading both pro's and con's.
> 
> He didn't put on any weight and to be honest he wasn't showing any roaming or marking beforehand. Not sure if related but he has become more nervous and DA since we had him done.
> 
> ...


Archie doesn't show any signs of roaming or marking either. But he has always been a fearless and confident little chap, just a bit boisterous at times ... do you think the op will change of this?

and thanks for the link, I'm off to read this now


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Archie doesn't show any signs of roaming or marking either. But he has always been a fearless and confident little chap, just a bit boisterous at times ... do you think the op will change of this?
> 
> and thanks for the link, I'm off to read this now


 Mine may not be related at all. He was a confident boy whom loved big dogs etc.... he did react one day to two dogs coming out of the house to sniff him etc.... but now he doesn't really like big dogs and is wary of other dogs when he is on a lead and generally isn't that bothered about other dogs.

It might just be coincidental with the timings of the neutering. I know they say neutered dogs give off a confusing scent so intact males can't tell what they are, plus he is black and curly so that doesn't help him either!!

Sure Archie will be fine


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi 
we had Ollie done at 16 months ,i was like shirley undecided and read so much about it the pros and cons , we were told to leave him until he had grown and got his muscle mass around 13months , he was boistrous but no more than any puppy .We made the decision because he was marking his personality hasnt changed ,the marking has stopped and his recall is much better as he isnt bothered with other dogs like he was before .the op went well and iam glad we had it done ,. 

Take care Lynda Ollies mum


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was done at 8 months. It made no difference to him at all but I have noticed other non-neutered dogs are less dominant towards him.


----------

